# Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen (win7)



## benjilein (14. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe 2 Festplatten in meinem PC wobei sich die erste mit 1TB um Win 7 64 bit und diverse Anwendungen kümmert.

Die 2te mit 500 GB habe ich Gestern formatiert und Unbunt ein Linux Server OS Installiert. 

Später habe ich Win 7 gestartet und konnte mich nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbinden.

Also hab ich mal die Festplatte auf der sich die Linux Server OS befand formatiert. (Wollte es auf diesen PC nur mal testen. Für weitere anwendungen hätt ich einen zweiten.)

Dies wahr wohl der entsscheidende Fehler. Ich konnte nicht mehr booten. So ich legte die Win Cd ein und probierte mehrere male Win zu reparieren.
 Erfolglos.

Dan habe ich Win7 auf die 500GB installiert damit das Boot Menue wieder passt.

So endlich der Pc bootet wieder erfolgreich. Also habe ich gleich mal die 500 GB Festplatte entfernt. (Musste sowiso raus)

So seitdem meldet mein Win 7 das mein Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen sei. Das netzwerkkabel ist nicht defetkt wurde mit anderen Pc´s getestet. Treiber von Onboard Netzwerkkarte deinstalliert und erneut installiert. Erfolgslos. Im Bios nach geänderten Einstellungen gesucht. Erfolgslos.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Stellt Linux Ubuntu irgendwelche schwerwiegenen Einsellungen um?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2010)

MELDET win7 das nur, oder ist der LAN auch wirklich nicht nutzbar? So ne Meldung kann schonmal fälschlicherweise kommen, wenn es nur die Fehlmeldung ist, kannst Du das einfach ignorieren. 

Boardtreiber usw. sind alle aktuell? Hast Du ne zusatzkarte eingegabaut zb TV-karte?


----------



## benjilein (14. August 2010)

Der Lan ist wirklich nicht nutzbar. Probeweise habe ich das Lankabel vom PC entfernt und am Laptop angeschlossen. Da funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Karten habe ich keine zusätzlich eingebaut. Die "Netzwerkkarte" ist fix am Mainboard verankert. Ich schließe auch zu 99% einen Hardwarefehler aus, da das Problem erst nach der Installation des Ubuntu Linux Server Os aufgetreten ist.

Habe mittlerweile auch Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt. Erfolglos


----------



## benjilein (14. August 2010)

Die grüne Kontrolllampe an dem Netzwerkstecker am PC leuchtet nicht auf. Der Pc erkenn das Gerät aber Fehlerfrei. Lan Verbindung ist auch aktiv.

Vl. hilft dies ja weiter.


----------



## benjilein (14. August 2010)

So ich habe den Fehler gefunden.

Aber kann mir einer erklären was ich da genau gemacht habe?

Also gemacht habe ich:

Netzwerk und Internet > Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter > Adaptereinstellungen ändern > Eigenschaften der LANVerbindung > Konfigurieren > Erweitert > Geschwindigkeit & Duplex >Wert: 10 Mbit/s Voll Duplex > Übernehmen


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2010)

keine Ahnung - aber was war denn vorher eingestellt, und wie bist Du auf die lösung gekommen?


----------



## benjilein (15. August 2010)

Ich habe stundenlang alle Foren durchsucht die ich nur finden konnte. Nach unzähligen Problemen fand ich dann endlich jemanden mit dem selben Problem. 

Der schrieb später das er einen Techniker zu sich bestellte, welcher dieses Problem behob. Anscheinend ist dieser Fehler unter Windows 7 schon öfters aufgetreten. Der Techniker hat ihm dies umgestellt und gesagt das die Automatische suche der Einstellungen nicht immer funktionieren. Konnte aber leider auch nicht sagen woher das kommt.

Ich vermute mal das unter diversen Einstellungen dies auch von automatisch auf eben 10 oder 100 Mbits gestellt gehört.

Währe interessant wenn jemand wüsste von was diese Einstellung abhängig ist bzw. wie man diesen Fehler hervor ruft. Dieser Fehler trat erst nach der Linux Installation auf, vorher funktionierte es 2 Wochen einwandfrei.


----------

